# Felt F5 2011



## maximillian3890

I ordered a 2011 felt f5 on December 17, 2010. Until now, it hasn't come yet.
Anybody waiting for there Felt F5?


----------



## maximillian3890

Thank God! I got my Felt F5 today. Replaced all shimano 105's with SRAM Red and Ksyrium Elites.


----------



## Superdave3T

maximillian3890 said:


> Thank God! I got my Felt F5 today. Replaced all shimano 105's with SRAM Red and Ksyrium Elites.



Congrats on the new bike, why not an F3?


----------



## maximillian3890

Thanks SuperDave! I don't have the money for it. But for the two and half months I've waited. I set some money aside to buy most of the SRAM Red components and Ksyrium Elites on Ebay.


----------



## lockwood1

Pics please:mad2:


----------



## zach.scofield

Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## yorkcb7

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Congrats on the new bike, why not an F3?



Hey SD,

Just read someone got an F5 delivered to them. I ordered an F4 a few months ago and still waiting on it. I was told mid Feb by my LBS. Called mid Feb, he said Mid march. Still waiting! Its almost spring, any chance you know when they are coming!!!

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T

yorkcb7 said:


> Hey SD,
> 
> Just read someone got an F5 delivered to them. I ordered an F4 a few months ago and still waiting on it. I was told mid Feb by my LBS. Called mid Feb, he said Mid march. Still waiting! Its almost spring, any chance you know when they are coming!!!
> 
> Thanks


The F4 models have been shipping with a similar rate to the F5s. There are many orders yet to fill and more coming in every day. The F4 has been very popular. I am sure your dealer and our sales department are communicating the delivery details of your bike. I'm in Taiwan now and won't be able to call them, but if you'd like me to follow up, please provide your name, the name of the shop, who you spoke to there, the size of the F4 and when you bought it. Getting this information will help tremendously. I'm not certain now if you are #2 on the waiting list or #1143. 
If you prefer to email me a reply that is fine as well.

Thanks for your purchase,
-SD


----------



## maximillian3890

The forum has 200kb photo upload limitation. I had to retake photos on my old iPhone to fit in. Well, here it is. Size 54cm with the matching fork.


----------



## zach.scofield

maximillian3890 said:


> The forum has 200kb photo upload limitation. I had to retake photos on my old iPhone to fit in. Well, here it is. Size 54cm with the matching fork.


I think you forgot the pictures......


----------



## maximillian3890

I'm having trouble uploading the photos. It says exceeds limit. What do I use to resize the photos?


----------



## maximillian3890

Okay here is the blur photo.


----------



## tober1

very nice.


----------



## Wicked2006

Very nice ride! I'm a big fan of Felt. I ride with friends that ride them and love em!


----------



## yorkcb7

I wish I had my F4! :-/


----------



## zach.scofield

Sharp!


----------



## parklife

NIce! Ordered mine last weekend and waiting for the replacement forks. Hopefully won't have to wait too long!


----------



## parklife

parklife said:


> NIce! Ordered mine last weekend and waiting for the replacement forks. Hopefully won't have to wait too long!


Just been told unlikely to get my F5 before May as they are still waiting on replacement forks :mad2:


----------



## yorkcb7

My LBS can not give me a set answer when my F4 will be in. :-/. Im thinking the summer will be over by the time I get it.


----------



## yorkcb7

Do you think if we dont get our 2011 bikes soon, they will give us a 2012?

sigh....


----------



## pumaking

I just spoke to Felt today and the F5's are readily available. I placed an order for F5 for a customer in a size 54 and was told I will receive it Friday or Monday at latest.


----------



## yorkcb7

Wow nice.. I have been waiting since January. Do you happen to know the number to call?


----------



## meandyuk

Pumaking:- Can I ask how tall you are? i'm torn between the 54cm and 56cm!


----------



## pumaking

I'm 5'10" I'm a size 54. If you're in between 2 sizes, go with the smaller.

Yorkcb7. I work for a Felt Dealer. Size 54 are sold out until May 19th. I just ordered the last one yesterday. The F5 Garmin are readily available though, I just sold one today.


----------



## parklife

Picked up my F5 on Saturday


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

Hey SuperDave,
How far away are the 2012 models? Just wondering.

Also,
Has anyone been able to score any deals on 2011 models recently. Sort of torn between an F5, and a Spec. Roubaix...though need to spend considerably more on the Specialized to get the same level of componenetry.

Thanks,
D


----------



## pumaking

Before I started working at a Felt Dealer, I received one of the 1st F5 Team at 15% Last year July. The reason for this is because I was a volunteer bike patroller and the shop I work at has a special relationship with the bike patrollers.


----------



## Superdave3T

We're midway through 2011 now. I'd say we'll see 2012 in the next 6 months. 

The F5 doesn't fit anything like the Roubaix. The frame that is similar to the Roubaix in the Felt line is the Z series. In that price range you're looking at the Z5.

It sounds like the F5 is already a deal if it is considerably less than the Specialized you're after.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SD is right. We sell both Felt and Spec in our shop. The 2 bikes you listed really cant be compared. The Spec Tarmac is a closer match to the F5. While a great bike, the Tarmac at the level of the F5 leaves me w/ a huge craving for liveliness and the ride quality is not that great in comparison. For about $700 less the Felt IMO is the clear winner.


----------



## Lou3000

Obviously a biased group of Felt riders, but a friend of mine has a Tarmac SL2 (I believe that would be the 2009 SWorks and 2010 Pro model of the Tarmac) that I play around with from time to time, and while I didn't hate the geometry like I did on some other bikes that rhyme with Shrek Padone, the bike just isn't as lively. It doesn't scream to be sprinted at full tilt. Unfortunately that lack of liveliness didn't translate into a more comfortable ride either as the Tarmac is pretty stiff feeling.

The Roubaix on the other hand, is a lazy chair. Nothing wrong with that and I've seen some fast dudes on Roubaixs.


----------



## easyridernyc

Lou3000 said:


> Obviously a biased group of Felt riders, but a friend of mine has a Tarmac SL2 (I believe that would be the 2009 SWorks and 2010 Pro model of the Tarmac) that I play around with from time to time, and while I didn't hate the geometry like I did on some other bikes that rhyme with Shrek Padone, the bike just isn't as lively. It doesn't scream to be sprinted at full tilt. Unfortunately that lack of liveliness didn't translate into a more comfortable ride either as the Tarmac is pretty stiff feeling.
> 
> The Roubaix on the other hand, is a lazy chair. Nothing wrong with that and I've seen some fast dudes on Roubaixs.


isnt as lively as what?


----------



## Superdave3T

Lou3000 said:


> Obviously a biased group of Felt riders, but a friend of mine has a Tarmac SL2 (I believe that would be the 2009 SWorks and 2010 Pro model of the Tarmac) that I play around with from time to time, and while I didn't hate the geometry like I did on some other bikes that rhyme with Shrek Padone, the bike just isn't as lively. It doesn't scream to be sprinted at full tilt. Unfortunately that lack of liveliness didn't translate into a more comfortable ride either as the Tarmac is pretty stiff feeling.
> 
> The Roubaix on the other hand, is a lazy chair. Nothing wrong with that and I've seen some fast dudes on Roubaixs.


I think the SL2 represented a step in the design of the Tarmac that yeilded a big jump in stiffness but a huge loss in ride quality. The SL2 was dead feeling. While stiff it did not have the snap and "surge" you feel on a perfectly balanced bike. Felt had a similar model we sold as a frameset called the F1 Sprint. This model was developed in large part to a response for machine tests that indicated our F1 SL was not as stiff as some other frames on the market. We set out to build a frame as stiff as our Tk1 Olympic track frames. While the F1 Sprint was exceedingly stiff, it road like a sea-saw and punished the rider. The SL2 has that same feeling for me. The SL3 is in another category. It is a great bike and has much better balance. That is the evolution of the product. Felt has the same thing. We have our current F5 frame that is as light as the old F1 SL with higher impact strength, and it is stiffer than the old F1 Sprint but it retains the buttery smooth ride quality in part because of the advanced dropouts and InsideOut technology.

You won't go wrong with a Tarmac SL3 or a Felt F5, they are both great frames. I know a bit more about the Felt frame though so if you'd like to hear more about the merits of the frame, I'd be happy to ramble on about the size specific lay ups and STW and the industry exclusive bladder (not compression) molded dropouts...etc...

-SD


----------



## Lou3000

easyridernyc said:


> isnt as lively as what?


Though the OP asked about a Roubaix versus an F5, I don't think the two can be compared. How does a Porsche Boxster compared to a Taurus (which I think is a pretty good comparison because if you pull up in a SHO then the Porsche is going to get its ass handed to it)? So I compared Specialized's carbon race frame, a Tarmac, versus the F5. The only Tarmac model I have to compare is an SL2 (which if I'm correct is still the layup in the budget conscious Tarmac). 

The F5 is far more lively and fun to ride than the Tarmac SL2 IMHO.

Though as SuperDave pointed out, the SL3 is supposed to be far better, but the SL3s start at almost $4k.


----------



## wpcouch

I had the rather unfortunate opportunity to do a "real world" test of the F frame ride quality this weekend when I found myself 10 miles from home with a punctured tubular...

I have to say, the F frame even rode nice (relatively) with a flat! Much better than my SL2 or S2. 

Normally I can save a punctured tub, but I think this one is done for. Too bad, I like that tire and it had lots of miles left in it


----------



## easyridernyc

Lou3000 said:


> Though the OP asked about a Roubaix versus an F5, I don't think the two can be compared. How does a Porsche Boxster compared to a Taurus (which I think is a pretty good comparison because if you pull up in a SHO then the Porsche is going to get its ass handed to it)? So I compared Specialized's carbon race frame, a Tarmac, versus the F5. The only Tarmac model I have to compare is an SL2 (which if I'm correct is still the layup in the budget conscious Tarmac).
> 
> The F5 is far more lively and fun to ride than the Tarmac SL2 IMHO.
> 
> Though as SuperDave pointed out, the SL3 is supposed to be far better, but the SL3s start at almost $4k.



interesting. i gotta admit that even with the slightly heftier price tag, the comp got my attention, that comes as a surprise, specialized frames have a rep for being pretty dynamic. but its about ride and ride quality. 

i love my e-5, i mean really really love it, it is a super fast frame. i have a tough time comparing it to my felt 75, both dynamite aluminum bikes. both needed upgrades and i dont doubt the same for either 011 f5 or sl2, so it really would come down to the frameset. good to have one guy's honest opinion. thanks. f5 still looking really really good....


----------



## Lou3000

Don't take my word as the gospel, go ride them all.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

*F5 or Z5?? Stuff it, let's have an F4!!*

Went to the LBS on Saturday looking at F5 and Z5. Rode the Z5 but thought it was just a little too upright. Wanted to ride an F5 but they only had a 58 in the store :cryin:.

However shop demonstrator was an F4 in a 56 cm. Struck a deal on the F4 and walked out with full Ultegra into the bargain.
Went for a ride yesterday morning on it (32 miles) and I have to say it is a cracking bike:thumbsup:. Just need to get used to the double crankset though, coming from a Compact.


----------



## zach.scofield

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Went to the LBS on Saturday looking at F5 and Z5. Rode the Z5 but thought it was just a little too upright. Wanted to ride an F5 but they only had a 58 in the store :cryin:.
> 
> However shop demonstrator was an F4 in a 56 cm. Struck a deal on the F4 and walked out with full Ultegra into the bargain.
> Went for a ride yesterday morning on it (32 miles) and I have to say it is a cracking bike:thumbsup:. Just need to get used to the double crankset though, coming from a Compact.


Congrats, now we want pictures!


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

OK Zach, here you go - let's try this out.....see if it works....


----------



## GT8

Lovely bike WTS, Ultegra chainset first upgrade on my F5 on payday!


----------



## grtherrien

Just got word tonight that my F5 has arrived! It's my first road bike, I'm pretty fired up and can't wait to get out. While I have been waiting for it to come in, I have lived on this site looking at everyone's pictures and reading their feedback. I was originally going to order a 2012 F6, but was told by my LBS that they could get me a 2011 F5 for a better price... Done deal! Happy holidays to me!


----------



## Diopena1

nice bikes, I love Felt's designs, shoot, I almost bought an AR3... but struck one hell of a deal with a Supersix Himod.... which was one of my choices.


----------



## ccaddy

2011 Limited Edition arrive at LBS today

Blue nipples , FSA head bearings, all 105 .

Im looking at this or a 2012 Fuji Fondo 3


----------



## Don4

ccaddy said:


> 2011 Team Edition arrive at LBS today
> 
> Blue nipples , FSA head bearings, all 105 .
> 
> Im looking at this or a 2012 Fuji Fondo 3


Get the Felt!

Now make sure the fit is good for you...but, well, get the Felt!


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

Is that the team edition, or the limited edition? My wife has the limited edition and it looks a lot like that one. The team edition is the "Garmin" edition and has a slightly different paint scheme with Garmin on the top tube. Either way, nice bike.


----------



## ccaddy

Sorry , Limited Edition , my mistake .....roadie newb here


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

No worries, they are beautiful bikes, I love the matte paint scheme on them. If there had been one available in my size when I bought my regular F5 I would have gotten it instead as the regular F5 has the glossy scheme. The limited and team editions appear to have the same components as each other, but the regular F5 has an FSA crank instead of the Shimano 105 and there are a few other differences as well.


----------



## Lachapr

*2011 F5 Team Upgrades*

Hi All,

Anybody upgrade the cassette on this bike? I just got a smok'in deal on a set of RS80s... I'm now thinking about additional upgrades.... I didn't know if there was a big difference between the Shimano 105 cassette vs. the Ultegra one. 

Let me know. Thanks.

Ryan


----------

